# Shoulder replacement surgery



## djr4x4 (Feb 18, 2016)

Who here has had shoulder replacement? I can do most my workouts but there r a cpl when attempting to go heavier it gets very uncomfortable or hurts a tad.. instead of bypassing those lifts all together would going light and high reps be just as beneficial to regaining the strength in my shoulder?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 18, 2016)

Has a PT examined your range of motion? Is it normal? Which movements hurt and where during the lift? Where does the pain manifest? What does your warm up look like?


----------



## djr4x4 (Feb 18, 2016)

My rom is as normal as its gonna   get they said.. I cannot remember the numbers off hand.  Cable crossovers it's a Lil uncomfortable when trying to go heavier.. mainly when I nearly get my arms in front of me.. of course half my workout for shoulder day is a Lil uncomfortable. Warmup consists of stretching, then either rowing,jump rope, cycling,running. It varies each day on that.


----------



## djr4x4 (Feb 18, 2016)

Oppss. Sorry. Pain/uncomfortable is usually in around the deltoid


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 18, 2016)

Cable crossovers are retarded anyway... Here is the likely cause of that pain - The humerus when under load needs to sit inside its joint.  As the arm rotates however, the head of it is allowed to come out a bit so it doesn't crash into and grind up that glenoid/labrum.  This is the job of the rotator cuff.  So when you do a cross over, typically the upper back is rounded and the humerus is forward in the joint.  

To put it another way, this is why we tuck our shoulders back when we bench press and flare the lats.  It protects the shoulder.

You should be doing some work to keep your ROM as close to normal as possible.  Failing to do so will result in more pain, possible pec tears etc... Start youtubing for donnie thompson and kelly starret.  They will help you understand some things you can do and why to do them.


----------



## djr4x4 (Feb 18, 2016)

I just noticed the injury recovery section.. sorry for posting this here.. if the mods wanna move this there.. that's cool..


----------



## djr4x4 (Feb 18, 2016)

Cool.. thx for that info pillar.. much appreciated...


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 18, 2016)

Is your shoulder bone on bone.? The only people who have shoulder replacement surgery or TSA are those who have severe arthritis or degenerative joint disease. In the procedure they actually replace the humeral head or "ball" of your shoulder joint with a metal ball. I think the recovery before being able to do "heavy work" is 4-5 months. It's no walk in the park. What's your specific diagnosis?


----------



## djr4x4 (Feb 18, 2016)

I had Total shoulder replacement.. Humeral head cutoff. Metal rod in my humerus bone.. metal ball attached to that.. that was done Oct 2014.. did pt and everything. Finally got cut loose to workout again back in Oct 2015.. 

And no.. it's no walk in the park.. it was a tough year 2015 for me to bounce back and get the range/movement back in my shoulder and thank god things r better now then before..


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 18, 2016)

djr4x4 said:


> I had Total shoulder replacement.. Humeral head cutoff. Metal rod in my humerus bone.. metal ball attached to that.. that was done Oct 2014.. did pt and everything. Finally got cut loose to workout again back in Oct 2015..



Sorry bud, I was confused, I thought you were looking into having shoulder replacement surgery. I get what you are asking now, my bad. ****, cable crossovers hurt my shoulder joints as it is, cut those bastards out. I would avoid anything that causes pain and discomfort, you're not that far removed from being cleared. Take it nice and slow, that's a hardcore procedure. Don't get to anxious and get ahead of yourself. Ease back into it, you got nothing but time.


----------



## djr4x4 (Feb 18, 2016)

Its all good... and im only 38 too at that... I've been backing off on alot of things due to discomfort etc.. Light didn't bother me.. I moved up 10 lbs and that changed it all.. hah.. dropped back down in weight and went to town. I'm going to checkout those YouTube ppl that pillar suggested and also find some alternate lifts to do that'll work..


----------

